# Need help finding rats



## Brownwiz (Jun 6, 2020)

I never had a rat before and would like to adopt 2 males

Only problem is i live in Romania
And owning rats as pets isn't "a thing" here
So i have no idea what to do

is shipping them from another country possible?


----------



## AddieMallory (May 2, 2020)

Hello! I'm not familiar with Romania's rules on shipping live animals but I do remember from my time as a reptile owner that it took longer and was more expensive to ship things like live insects. You may have luck researching how reptile owners get "feeder" rats to find out if shipping them live is OK / what it would require. Hopefully you'll be able to get in touch with a local breeder, but if you can't, my roommate has said that he's personally not really had much issue with store bought / "feeder" rats (your mileage may vary of course!!) - except that they are often less tame due to not usually being held a lot as babies, so they aren't as familiar with humans. Good luck and cheers !


----------



## Natalya (May 18, 2020)

Go around pet stores that sell hamsters and alike, and ask them if they have rats. I used to live in another Eastern European country and there was never a problem to find a rat in a pet store.


----------



## a1phanine (Mar 27, 2018)

No even if you can find shipping or someone selling feeders...rats are a small prey animal, it will be terrified travelling that kind of distance in all kinds of manners and you'll end up with a skittish pet that will be more difficult to bond with. 
Anunturi animale | Animale de Vanzare - Hobby-Zoo.ro used to sell them ive read


----------

